# Summer Tanager



## Philnlucky (Apr 30, 2017)

Tanagers and Great Crested flycatchers arrived in my area last week.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Beautiful birds and a great shot,,,, we just got our purple martins and our goldfinches this past week,,,, still waiting on the bluebirds,,,,


----------



## rip18 (May 1, 2017)

Nicely done!


----------



## carver (May 3, 2017)

Awesome shots


----------



## wvdawg (May 3, 2017)

Colorful!  Nice captures!


----------



## pdsniper (May 9, 2017)

wow I have never seen one of those, I have seen the scarlet Tanager but never the summer nice picture


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2017)

Great Captures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAJoe (May 22, 2017)

More good ones!


----------

